# Guess This Track



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

This was shown me by a friend. She thinks it is wolf. Track is pointed in direction of foot, was alone and showed to have very long strides.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Wolf or bear.Its a big track.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Of course it could be just a big dog track.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

hungryhollow said:


> Of course it could be just a big dog track.


Right :lol:


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Bigfoot walking on its’ hands, to fool us.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

finlander said:


> Bigfoot walking on its’ hands, to fool us.


Dogman, more like.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

What’s a dog man? Could it be one on top of another?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

hungryhollow said:


> Of course it could be just a big dog track.





Perferator said:


> Right :lol:











It's just a dog. Nothing to worry about....


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Dog looks hungry. Where are his friends?


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Chupacabra -

Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Running Labrador


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah, we have plenty of those kind of “dogs” up here. I watched 3 cross the ice in front of the house last March. Wolves are a reality up here.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Actually, that's a dog. His name is Horton.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Perferator said:


> Yeah, we have plenty of those kind of “dogs” up here. I watched 3 cross the ice in front of the house last March. Wolves are a reality up here.


 Are there really wolf packs below the bridge?


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

hungryhollow said:


> Are there really wolf packs below the bridge?


There is. I live just 15mi south of Mack City. We have wolves all around this area. I saw 3, had 2 behind my deer blind howling when they scented me and had a close encounter at the end of my drive with one. It’s a bit sporty around here. We have them documented.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Nostromo said:


> Actually, that's a dog. His name is Horton.


I’ll call his name.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

I wonder how long it will take for the wolves to get to Dublin?


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

hungryhollow said:


> I wonder how long it will take for the wolves to get to Dublin?


That’s the question. There are people doing studies to determine habits and numbers.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I bumped into one of the researchers some years ago in Dickenson County. She was very forthcoming with information about the wolves in that area. So, if you meet one ask questions.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Nostromo said:


> I bumped into one of the researchers some years ago in Dickenson County. She was very forthcoming with information about the wolves in that area. So, if you meet one ask questions.


During our dnr wolf survey I saw 3 wolves walk the ice on Larks Lake. When calling in on the dnr hotline I received a call from the supervisor of the survey. Talked with him for 90 minutes. He forwarded my report to a dnr wolf biologist. She promptly contacted me. Anyways, it is a personal quest to get a pic of one. The officials believed me after telling them I’m less than 5mi from the area where the Odawa tribe had wolves on trail cam. Wolf activity takes a sharp rise here during deer season.


----------

